# Way to go Cardinals!!!!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This Missouri boy is just a little proud tonight. All these boys played one hell of a series, but our boys came out on top. Way to go Cards!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and them, they were firing on all cylinders when they needed it. I assume you had the shortwave on. How is your weather ? Got any elk on the property ? What DOW unit are you in ? Sorry for all the questions but I have a little girl that wants to fill an elk tag.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Don I thought she had em in her back yard ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah she does... but will they be there when she needs them to be ?? I'm just trying to put some eggs in another basket for her, as I've never hunted big game and figured I'd be in just one area. She should have the gun i gave her by Monday (30-06), and will sight it in (new scope) on tuesday if the kids allow it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done to your team Chris, Corey and Eric.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Guys ! Now if they could find the real Tigers team from the whole season...... LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So this was a world series right? So who were the other international teams involved?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> So this was a world series right? So who were the other international teams involved?


 Canada - But our team got knocked out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That doesn't really count Rick!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We tried many years ago to get England involved in baseball Matt.. As that is where it originated....but then we had to go save Europe...I think we tried again as we rebuilt the place...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually they kept trying to kick the ball instead of using the bat......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And bounce it off their heads....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> but then we had to go save Europe...I think we tried again as we rebuilt the place...


If thats what you think then I have no place on here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do you say that ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Because it sounded like only one country was fighting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would certainly think that after all our typed conversations that you would know me better than that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I would certainly think that after all our typed conversations that you would know me better than that.


Its not what I think at all maybe you hit a soft spot there, I'm sorry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No need to apologize Matt. We'd pitch in for you all again, you might have to de-knight Sir Paul first though..... and Boy George, we want you all to make him wear a sign that says"I'm a Moron" ... and one last thing... Is the queen bald ? Is that why she wears the hats all the time.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt, that was all below the belt.... Shame on Don!!!!! Hes proud of his Country too....


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh and this was supposed to be about the cards, Not paul and george lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess there is a Boy George fan left afterall... Sorry SMY.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Matt, that was all below the belt.... Shame on Don!!!!! Hes proud of his Country too....


Thank you Corey. Yes sorry that was my fault. Go Cards!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I guess there is a Boy George fan left afterall... Sorry SMY.


Ill leave that to my sisters, that was there era.....


----------

